# Boar Hawg Electric Golf cart



## 3darcher (Aug 2, 2008)

The BoarHawg  4x4 advertised in the GON mag looks really good. Anybody on here own one and can provide some feedback? 

I wonder how it stacks up to the Bad Boy?


----------



## Big Country (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah I am looking at buying one also but havent heard anything on them. They claim to be faster, have more ground clearance, lighter, and can go farther than the bad boy. Plus made in the USA. Badboy is made in China. I am goin to test drive them tomorrow in Eastman.


----------



## walters (Aug 10, 2008)

*cart*

the badboy is 2 heavy, i have not seen it go no where my 2 wheel drive cart will not go, put you a winch on front of a 2 wheel drive and you will go anywhere


----------



## fountain (Aug 11, 2008)

yep i agree.  i have a regular cart with a little 10" lift and 26" tires and it will go good.  if you have the extra to spend, then do.  if not-check out mikes carts in perry and get one with a beast package.  definately a great cart and worth the $$$.


----------



## labs4life (Aug 12, 2008)

*Beast*

My dad sells carts in MS and he has bought three with the Beast package and that is a good machine.  He has been on the Boar hog and the Bad Boy and says they are not all they are cracked up to be.  Everyone around there has only gotten two years out of the Bad Boy batteries.  
I think Golf Cart world in Eastman or Perry makes the Beast and that is who he deals with.  See if they are making the Beast in the 48 volt model yet.  They are discussing that and at virtually the same price.  That is the best of the three. IMO


----------



## Big Country (Aug 12, 2008)

I test drove the Beast 36v and 48v and the Boar Hawg at Golf Cart World yesterday in Eastman. The 48v Beast (Club Car) is fast and has a ton of torque, but I did not like the suspension it is to light. The Boar Hawg is a bad boy, well built and stable with power somewhere between the 36v and the 48v Beast, doesnt roll or act like it is going to tip over like the Beast and I like the single motor and Polaris front end.  I havent made up my mine do I want the Boar Hawg or a Polaris Razor.


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 13, 2008)

*RUFF N' TUFF 4X4 Electric Hunter*

I just bought a RUFF N' TUFF 4X4 Electric Hunter. I really like it a LOT! 4-wheel independent suspension means it rides like a dream. 'Bout 20mph, 50 mile range, built-in charger, sealed batteries.


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 13, 2008)

BIGGUS said:


> I just bought a RUFF N' TUFF 4X4 Electric Hunter. I really like it a LOT! 4-wheel independent suspension means it rides like a dream. 'Bout 20mph, 50 mile range, built-in charger, sealed batteries.



If you don't mind me asking, what did the Ruff 'N Tuff cost?


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 13, 2008)

10K  but worth it.


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Big Country said:


> I test drove the Beast 36v and 48v and the Boar Hawg at Golf Cart World yesterday in Eastman. The 48v Beast (Club Car) is fast and has a ton of torque, but I did not like the suspension it is to light. The Boar Hawg is a bad boy, well built and stable with power somewhere between the 36v and the 48v Beast, doesnt roll or act like it is going to tip over like the Beast and I like the single motor and Polaris front end.  I havent made up my mine do I want the Boar Hawg or a Polaris Razor.



thanks for the review


----------



## rshedd23 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Boar hawg*

I own one, 1.5 months now and have had it in the shop 3 times. 2 new motors, 2 controllers, new front and rear ends, and 4 wheel drive problems.. I have not even played hard with it yet, since hunting season is not here. I hated the bad boy buggys ride and the ride on the boar hawg is good compared to BBB. Front end makes some noise,but not a big deal too me. overall i think this unit needs the kinks worked out. they are working on a much improved model for 2009 with fully independent suspension,etc...


----------



## 3darcher (Sep 3, 2008)

rshedd23 said:


> I own one, 1.5 months now and have had it in the shop 5 times. 2 new motors, 2 controllers, new front and rear ends, and 4 wheel drive problems.. I have not even played hard with it yet, since hunting season is not here. I hated the bad boy buggys ride and the ride on the boar hawg is good compared to BBB. Front end makes some noise,but not a big deal too me. overall i think this unit needs the kinks worked out. they are working on a much improved model for 2009 with fully independent suspension,etc...



wow..1.5 months and in the shop 5 times


----------



## mossyhorn (Sep 9, 2008)

*factory Boarhawg*

Is that a factory Boarhawg system in your unit because i have not heard of that many problems with the factory units? I have sold 95 units this year and have not had or heard of the problems that you are having. Im curious and would like to know if your unit has the factory PDS system in it?mossy


----------



## 24tesla (Sep 9, 2008)

walters said:


> the badboy is 2 heavy, i have not seen it go no where my 2 wheel drive cart will not go, put you a winch on front of a 2 wheel drive and you will go anywhere


Pa-in-law got a Bad Boy in La. as it gave him more 'room' for folks when he shows agricultural and hunting properties. WELLLLLLLL....... He has had to be pulled out of messes, or picked up on the far side of a property too many times from the juice running down. 
He is no looking at other options.


----------



## rshedd23 (Sep 23, 2008)

*boar hawg*

Ive had one for a few months now and had some issues that were all handled promptly under warranty. Yes the original motor and controller were factory and burned up on pavement driving the 2nd day I owned it. I bought the cart from DG custom carts in jax fl. They took the boar hawg and put a different motor,controller, and several other cosmetic upgrades above manufactures grade. this thing is awesome now that they have it right. I would recommend talking with these guys for the differences in what they do above and beyond boarhawg. 904-777-4411 Dave or Brad. any other questions just private message me and i will be glad to help.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Jul 8, 2009)

Who manufactures them???


----------



## mossyhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

they are made in new york by imaginitive manufacturing owner Scott Austin. another name is the Swamp Fox.


----------



## tgreaper (Aug 24, 2009)

I had a stretch 48v Bad Boy Buggie.  I paid over $11k for it, and it was a total dog.  With perfect batteries, I could get almost 1 hour's use out of it, and then it was 6 hours on the charger.  It stranded me more times than I can count.

I spoke with BBB at the SHOT Show twice, and they couldn't care less about how poorly their cart was performing.  The local "dealer" wasn't much better.  I finally sold it for almost a $5k loss after a little over a year, and am looking for a better alternative.


----------



## NiteHunter (Aug 29, 2009)

I've got the Beast 36 and love it. The boys down in Eastman know about carts. I highly recommend them. I want the new Beast gas cart as well. I don't think you can go wrong with a Beast.


----------



## Jake0614 (Aug 31, 2009)

a good friend of mine bought the boar hawg last year about this time and it has spent more time in the shop than out.  I don't know all the specifics other than he wants to get rid of it.  He hunts on 2,000 acres and can't make it to his stand and back most of the time.  Everyone that has owned one or a BBB has recommended getting a  good 4x2 with a lift and tires and they do the trick..


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought one from mikes at the buckarama last year its been great no complaints at all but i did put a winch on it.


----------

